# Black Belt killed by Hit/Run Driver in Daytona Beach



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.news-journalonline.com/n...nds-on-hunt-for-car-that-killed-woman-24.html



> DAYTONA BEACH -- Police and angry friends of a woman killed in a  hit-and-run crash on Atlantic Avenue spent Saturday looking for a black  car they say rear-ended her motorcycle and ran her over as she lay in  the road.
> Christine Fancher, 24, of Ormond Beach, died just before 5 a.m.  Saturday -- eight hours after witnesses said a dark Ford Probe knocked  her off her custom bike and then accelerated over her body, vanishing  somewhere down Main Street.
> "There were 50 people there, and all I could do is sit there in the  street, and hold her, and wipe the blood off her head and tell her it  was going to be OK," said Fancher's fiance Brian Boan, who was riding  his own bike about 50 feet ahead of her when she was hit.
> 
> ...


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 13, 2010)

There's a suspect in custody.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 13, 2010)

:asian:


----------

